# coop temperature



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

My chicks are 2 weeks old now and they have outgrown the small brooder we use for babies. I decided to build a coop here so I wouldn't have to go down the road to my daughters house to take care of my chickens. I have finally gotten my coop finished enough to move them into it but I'm not sure exactly what temperature it needs to be. I had a thermometer in there yesterday and it stayed between 85-88 degrees thru the hottest part of the day. I don't have an outside run fenced in yet and was wondering if that is too hot for them. Any suggestions appreciated. I'd post pics if I knew how to get them out of my phone. lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Without letting them out for air it might get to hot for them. Temps fluctuate each day. Does your coop have windows that could be opened if you notice the chicks panting?


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes it has windows that are open but there doesn't really seem to be much of a breeze in there. Problem is once we go to work in the mornings it is late afternoon before we can check on them again. We moved them in today so I guess we will find out. I might have to get them a fan.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

My 5 week old chicks are in the garage where the temps get up around the same as yours. Have you tried the frozen water bottles? Mine love them! I have a fan blowing too.


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not sure what the frozen water bottle deal is to be honest. I decided to add another window down low with wire over it of course and that has made a big difference. They seem to be very happy and they are really enjoying the view out the window. Mine are just now 4 weeks old and growing like mad! Thanks for the reply and good luck with yours.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That low down ventilation is invaluable, both summer and in the winter!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is a thread from BYC with alot of good ideas: http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/198957/cooling-chicken-coop-in-hot-weather


----------

